# bild überblendung



## Silencioso (7. Oktober 2002)

hallo leute...

ich habe auf irgend eine seite mal gesehen... wo das ein bild erstmal abgedunkelt war und als man mit der maus rüber ging würde das bild heller... wie bei einer überblendung von schwarz auf das bild...
war ohne js oder sonst. scripts nur css war am start...

so meine frage ist.. kann man mit den "BlendTrans" filter das hinkriegen??


mfg Silencioso


----------



## Christoph (7. Oktober 2002)

das würd ich nicht mit css machen.
1.) diese Effekte sind meist IE-only
2.) gehts viel einfacher.

mit einem Rollover Bild wo das 2. Bild diesen Blur drinnenhat. einfach mir Flash oder PS erstellen


----------



## Silencioso (7. Oktober 2002)

ich weiss, dass es meistens nur im IE funktioniert.. aber mir würde interessieren wie es geht...


----------

